# Boy, 7, goes on croc feeding rampage



## herptrader (Oct 3, 2008)

*Published: The Age Online*http://www.theage.com.au/national/boy-7-goes-on-croc-feeding-rampage-20081003-4t7x.html
*Source: * http://www.theage.com.au/national/boy-7-goes-on-croc-feeding-rampage-20081003-4t7x.html





> *Boy, 7, goes on croc feeding rampage*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vixen (Oct 3, 2008)

What a load of bullshit, a 10 year old knows perfectly well what they are doing and the consequences. :evil:

Edit : Oh 7, that's still no excuse  Too bad he didn't lose a limb or worse to the croc.


----------



## herptrader (Oct 3, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> What a load of bullshit, a 10 year old knows perfectly well what they are doing and the consequences. :evil:



He was only 7. It is a wonder he did not get eaten himself.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have cheered if he had been eaten by the croc. One last serial killer to worry about in a few years time.


----------



## m.punja (Oct 3, 2008)

what a little terror. He should be made to go in after the critters and fish them out, see how he likes it.


----------



## Drazzy (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the funniest thing I have read in a while, for that to happen the parents must have left the kid for hours! hahaha


----------



## Alleycatz71 (Oct 3, 2008)

How sad:cry:- lets feed him to the croc and see how he likes it


----------



## MatE (Oct 3, 2008)

How did he get a 1.8 meter monitor into the croc cage?Must have been pretty tame?And if the brat got eaten would the croc be shot?And he cant be accountable what a load of rubbish a 2 year old knows the word "HOT"


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

phyco kid!! but its only going to get worse as parents have to both work and their kids are raised by child care centres, there is no family any more just money needed to survive


----------



## Saz (Oct 3, 2008)

That really is quite disturbing...

At seven years old they do know the difference between basic right and wrongs. That's the disturbing thing.

No point holding the kid accountable anyway, I doubt his pocket money would get anywhere near replacing what he destroyed.


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

This has been discussed in detail in three different threads now.
The second was closed, and merged into the first.
Please do a search before posting.


http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ter-at-the-alice-springs-reptile-centre-92713


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 3, 2008)

My worry is, what the heck is this kid going to grow up like??? (EEK!!)


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> This has been discussed in detail in three different threads now.
> The second was closed, and merged into the first.
> Please do a search before posting.
> 
> ...


 
your just cranky cause it aint your thread!! the mods will close it if they see fit no need for your input


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 3, 2008)

As I said before the kid (and his help if any) need to be fed to the croc, slowly and let them watch.

and if you find any of this funny, then you deserve the same and should not be here!


----------



## melgalea (Oct 3, 2008)

i have a 7 year old daughter and she has been brought up to show the most highest respect for all animals. 
i think this behavour is disgusting, and both the child and teh parents should be punished. 
sad day for the zoo


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> your just cranky cause it aint your thread!! the mods will close it if they see fit no need for your input


Actually a mod DID close the original thread.
There was deemed enough discussion. Creating a separate thread is just pointless.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> Actually a mod DID close the original thread.
> There was deemed enough discussion. Creating a separate thread is just pointless.



Oh no, it must be really hurting you to have another thread. Poor diddums.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Oh no, it must be really hurting you to have another thread. Poor diddums.


 

hahaha, the mods close ANYTHREAD THAT GETS INTERESTING.
its called a forum because people talk about things!! 
Dont fret im sure this one will be close before too long


----------



## Troyster (Oct 3, 2008)

why is it that people always complain that "you didnt do a search or this has already been posted"people come on this forum to talk to people or get advice not to have people like you duke whinge to them if you dont like it dont log on mate simple as that.we are all here to learn and we all have to start somewhere and its places like this we can come to to do that,learn from our mistakes so if you dont have something constructive to say dont say anything leave it to someone that has.ok now let the slinging at me begin


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2008)

Troyster said:


> why is it that people always complain that "you didnt do a search or this has already been posted"people come on this forum to talk to people or get advice not to have people like you duke whinge to them if you dont like it dont log on mate simple as that.we are all here to learn and we all have to start somewhere and its places like this we can come to to do that,learn from our mistakes so if you dont have something constructive to say dont say anything leave it to someone that has.ok now let the slinging at me begin



I agree, if we searched everything we would only have a couple threads on the site... *flame suit on*


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm just stating my opinion based on this story in particular.
Vital information that was stated in the original thread didn't translate over to the next two threads. Hence there was a lot of misinformation, and people were getting side-tracked.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 3, 2008)

Side tracked? there isn't a single mention to the actual thread discusion on this page.....


----------



## hallie (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> I'm just stating my opinion based on this story in particular.
> Vital information that was stated in the original thread didn't translate over to the next two threads. Hence there was a lot of misinformation, and people were getting side-tracked.


 
It seems you are making it sidetracked Duke....

The little boy seems like a serial killer in the making..I wonder if he is a pyromaniac too??


----------



## Sel (Oct 3, 2008)

What id like to know is, how the hell can a 7 year old leave his house at night and not be noticed gone?
Might be a case for DOCS aswell...


----------



## trader (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> This has been discussed in detail in three different threads now.
> The second was closed, and merged into the first.
> Please do a search before posting.


 
Some of us may have been busy the last few days and not checking all posts. ( the original one disappeared quite fast)

Seriously when a person goes to post an interesting story I think it is a worry if we need to "do a search before posting".


----------



## Hetty (Oct 3, 2008)

hallie said:


> It seems you are making it sidetracked Duke....
> 
> The little boy seems like a serial killer in the making..I wonder if he is a pyromaniac too??



This is what he's referring to. In the original thread David Reed came on and said the child was Aboriginal. This has a pretty big affect on the story (no, I'm not being racist, opposite really, if you care enough look at the other thread). I'd comment on the 'serial killer' thing but I've already done so in the other thread. But pyromaniac? oooh, maybe he likes skipping ropes and ice-cream!


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Duke

there a lot of interesting and debatable posts that get closed here.

And a subscriber with more cred than you started this post so don't reply if you object.

If you want to search before you answer a thread then that is your choice and IMO you spend too much time on the computer fi you have that luxury.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 3, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I would have cheered if he had been eaten by the croc. One last serial killer to worry about in a few years time.


 
I agree totally....he's only going to be trouble as he gets older. Anyone that can take pleasure in seeing an animal suffer has no soul as far as I'm concerned. Reminds me of something I heard on the radio earlier in the week where someone had set fire to a dog and it couldn't be saved. I would happily set fire to the person that did that. :x


----------



## monkeyboy (Oct 3, 2008)

Ironic isnt it that all of us have to hold licences for our herps, drive a car or even to go fishing, but any nimrod can have a kid, no questions asked.


----------



## springerduck (Oct 3, 2008)

How does a 7 yr old get into a zoo? Where were his parents during his feeding spree?

The parents should be held accountable as they should have known exactly what he was up to, you do not leave a 7 yr old unattended, EVER.

Children who have the need to kill animals often grow up with pathological tendencies, sad for the child, one wonders what his future will hold, if any future at all.

Making comments like feed the kid to the croc shows little understanding of the seriousness of the nature of the acts the child has actually committted.

_"As I said before the kid (and his help if any) need to be fed to the croc, slowly and let them watch." :?_


----------



## Jewly (Oct 3, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> Its called a forum because people talk about things!!


 

I just wish everyone on this site understood that.


----------



## bnalbino (Oct 3, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I just wish everyone on this site understood that.




I agree


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I am sure the do gooders will excuse his behaviour and blame it on a poor upbringing and diagnose him with ADHD/ADD or whatever the hell you call it.

Give him a good boot up the ............................


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> Oh I am sure the do gooders will excuse his behaviour and blame it on a poor upbringing and diagnose him with ADHD/ADD or whatever the hell you call it.
> 
> Give him a good boot up the ............................



Do gooders??

Hell no... I blame society and the years of neglect... 

But at the same... this boy did nothing different (in a morbid way) than when I burnt ants with a magnifying glass when i was 7.

Do gooders pffft... realists more like.


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 3, 2008)

Society's only to blame because he won't be punished. I don't care what anyone says, kids know the differencebetween right and wrong and deserve to be punished, accordingly of course for their actions.



slim6y said:


> Do gooders??
> 
> Hell no... I blame society and the years of neglect...
> 
> ...


----------



## markars (Oct 3, 2008)

still pretty funny though!

" crocs eat animals, hmmm i will give hime some."
I bet the croc is not complaining


----------

